# Scotland Viz Whiz



## jbooth (May 24, 2012)

Hi I am a proud new owner of a Hungarian Vizsla called Simba. 
I have heard about the Viz Whiz can anyone tell me when the next 
one is in Scotland. Would love to meet up with other Vizsla owners. 

Thanks


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Exciting!!! Congrats on Simba! Any pictures?! I am from the US so no viz whiz in Scotland for me - just a welcome to the forum from the States!! enjoy your V (and the viz whiz - they are a great time!)


----------



## jbooth (May 24, 2012)

Thanks im loving the site its great to speak with other Vizsla owners all over the world. . Just uploaded a picture, im going to try and download some more update my profile.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

jbooth - don't know that there are too many forum members in Scotland - have a look on the forum map?

Another suggestion for you though... if you do Facebook have a look and see if there is a Scottish Viz. I and another 2 member of this forum have just joined the Surrey Viz and have been on a couple of walks. Great fun and lovely people.

Good luck and let me know how you get on.

Bye the way you would be welcome to join us on the West Whittering Whizz?????


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a member of this facebook page jjbooth, they normally post upcoming whizz'z
http://www.facebook.com/groups/140798052622048/


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum I live in yorkshire and will be in Pitlochary on the 1st of Sept, then my home town of Dundee 7th Sept...with my Vizsla...look forward to your postings....this is now my 100th posting....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Welcome to the forum I live in yorkshire and will be in Pitlochary on the 1st of Sept, then my home town of Dundee 7th Sept...with my Vizsla...look forward to your postings....this is now my 100th posting....


lovely place Pitlochry, I'm quite often up that way (Fortingall/Aberfeldy area) working


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know of any viz whiz in Derbyshire/Nottinghamshire area? Would love to meet up with other V owners who understand these fabulous creatures! Ester is coming up to 5 months old now, and has come on really well. She had her first puppy class last week, and of course she was the class clown. Typical! She does all the right moves at home,(well mostly) sit stay recall etc. Then makes me look like a complete failure in class. Bless her!!! She is so funny


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi jbooth,

Welcome, you dont say which area of Scotland you are from so dont know where is local to you. Try vizlsascotland.co.uk. They usually organise a wizz every month.


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hey where about in Scotland are you from.. We've got our 13 week old pup named Harry and we're from Edinburgh. The best place to check out are vizsla Scotland and their Facebook page for updates on the next viz whizz.


----------

